# first trip coming up!



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This Friday afternoon we are off on our first ever motorhome holiday - to Provence, France, for a total of 16 days.

All we have done in it is one night away in the neighbouring county to try things out, so it is a bit of a baptism of fire! At least the snow has gone, at least The Stick has driven a no. of large vehicles before, and is good at fixing things, and at least I can speak French and we have been through France a few times before. Thus armed, we are very much looking forward to the adventure!!

Have enjoyed and needed all your advice especially on French touring, and thanks again to Mike who suggested a couple of sites in northern France that are open all year.

We will let you know how we got on when we get back! Happy Camping to everyone who is setting off the same time as us. Give us a wave if you see Sunny Sundance going south.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Have good fun guys.
Our first trip to provence was in our Sundance.
Favourite place Vaisson Romainne, Aire edge of town. Brilliant market.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Have a great time. Our first trip was also to Provence, we loved it.
The aire at Fontaine de Vaucluse is good. very near centre of village. Excellent tourist info and WWII museum.
lala


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Do not know witch route you will take, but if you fancy a run down the coast to Le Treport you will find a very nice aires for €7 per night with 6A hookup There is room for about 50 vans. 

Enjoy your trip.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Enjoy and relax.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

anteater said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This Friday afternoon we are off on our first ever motorhome holiday - to Provence, France, for a total of 16 days.
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy the experience.
Don't try to drive to far in the day as this is likely to spoil your enjoyment.
With French clocks an hour on from us it gets darker earlier.

If you find somewhere interesting on the way, stop and explore. If you don't get to Provence this year it doesn't matter. It will still be there to enjoy next year....and the next.......and next.
Exploring the back roads of France has given us an enormous amount of pleasure over the years.

Keep a diary.
Going through our old diaries with a map of France still gives us a warm glow in the middle of winter.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Provence*

Nice idea!

Bit chilly still this time of year but usualy bright and sunny.

Have a good trip and enjoy.

TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Jealous now :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

We will get to Provence whatever...!! The van is only for two or three years because we also want to do things like fly to Cyprus in winter as we love the warmth and heat, and funds do not allow both simultaneously.

Tell you about it soon - wish we were online down there but hope to come across a WiFi connection.

ant


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You could combine the two, i.e. heat and van, and go to Southern Spain IN your van for the Winter! Then when you get a bit braver, (next Winter!) try Morocco, Sicily or even Southern Greece, all three are accessible and do-able in a motorhome.

Who needs flying with airport security delays, passport control, expensive forced shopping for three hours, then travelling packed in a metal tube like cattle, with a screaming brat or drunken oik for 4 hours. Then hurtling into space knowing that all that stands between you and oblivion is Isaac Newtons' Theory on gravity! It's madness I tell you, madness!

Oh and don't believe the emergency drill card, forget all that guff about lifejackets, inflatable rafts and leaving the aircraft in an orderly manner whilst blowing you whistle to attract passing shipping, if the aircraft sommersaulting as it hits the water doesn't kill you the sharks, attracted by the blood from your gaping wounds will!

Happy landings! :wink: :lol:


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm... should just mention that we are not retired and cannot possibly get to Greece, S. Spain or Morocco in 2 weeks and back again. So, flying is great for us - and no, I am not afraid of flying at all! More nervous now of us driving all that way and not having any problems with the MH.


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

I take it that ANNSMAN would much prefer to drive than fly? ME TOO!! NO CONTEST lol


----------

